

Worse than murder: FBI Arrests Man Hacked Celebrities to Steal Nude Photos - dlikhten
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2011/10/nude-celeb-hacker-arrested/

======
dlikhten
Worse than murder: 121 years potentially vs ~20-40 if he killed a celebrity,
or two in a fit of rage.

